

Best Low end router for small office with cable – 100mb throughput - tsparks

I am setting up a small 12 person office with Cable internet, capable of 100mbs download speeds. I am having trouble picking the right router that will allow such speeds; a low end router not enterprise style.
======
mikrotikkk
Check out the Mikrotik's. The RB450g costs 100$ and maxed out at about 100mb.
The Cloud Core's start at $400 and will do gigs of throughput.

[http://routerboard.com/RB450G](http://routerboard.com/RB450G)
[http://cloudcorerouter.com/routers.php](http://cloudcorerouter.com/routers.php)

~~~
farawayea
or not, they're terrible.

